# Help! Please!!!!!!



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright, i need some answers, although some of you may not know me but i had the callie forums a while back. Well callie's kittens passed on to having their own kittens and i hear from the new owners and one of the others had kittens,6, wonderful kittens she told me and then she horribly she ate one at birth. So now she was left with 5, and the next week 3 of them were eaten, and last night on their 3 week old date the last 2 were consumed. I had no clue this was happening til the last of them were gone! or i would have told her to get the remaining kittens to the vet but she should have had her spayed in the first place cause she is not very cat intelligent indeed but why did this cat do this to the kittens????!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Do you know if the kittens died naturally or if the mother killed them? It's not impossible that the kittens were ill and passed away naturally and the mother ate them when they had died. Stress can cause cats to eat kill their babies and when they've killed them they eat them in order to keep the nest clean, keeping the predators away.

No matter if the kittens died a natural death or were killed by their mother, the eating part is perfectly normal. That's the mothers way to keep the nest clean and therefor keeping herself and the remaining babies safe from predators.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*well*

they all were killed by the mother


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: well*



ChiliBean said:


> they all were killed by the mother


Then I'd say the mother was stressed by something. It could be the whole thing being a mother that stressed her out (not all cats are good mothers) or she was stressed by something in the surroundings.


----------

